# best day fishing



## shinerman77 (Feb 15, 2008)

I got out on the lake today. even though we didn't catch anything i had a great time. I took the little sears boat out with the wife and daughter. my daughter is only 2 but she had a blast. I really enjoyed it cause I got to spend some good quality time with my wife and daughter. My wife linda hooked a nice pound to pound and a half bass on one of our frogs but it spit the hook at the boat. but to watch her reel it in was great. My daughter can reel in the bait but hasn't quite mastered the casting part of it. It was just nice to do something that was just us. No crowds, no distractions. Just us.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 16, 2008)

Quality time with the family an relaxing, thats what fishing is all about.


----------



## little anth (Feb 16, 2008)

good job that sounds like fun


----------



## shamoo (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great time Mr. Shinerman, has you daughter hooked her first sunny or bass? Make sure you keep a camera in tackle box for that special moment, dont know Florida laws but here in NJ its mantory for a child 12 and below to wear a PFD. an ounce of prevention out weighs a pound of cure.


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Florida is the same. Went out the night before and got her one she wore it all through walmart. She hasn't caught a fish yet. Her patients level isn't there yet. But she has been there when bassaddict and I have caught a couple lm. I aan't wait till she catches her first fish all by herself.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 16, 2008)

That is awesome, I can still remember the days when I was little and my parents would take me fishing. They are some of the best memories I have. I cannot wait to take my niece fishing this spring and summer, we were practicing casting in the yard around Christmas with her spongebob rod, she loves it. She caught a bunch of sunnies last year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2008)

I was inspired by these posts and contacted my niece in NJ. We have a fishing trip planned for later this spring!

Great post, this is what fishing is all about!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats great man! Fishing with family is the best!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 16, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Quality time with the family an relaxing, thats what fishing is all about.


I agree totally!! I am pretty big on family outings (especially fishing) because I didn't get to do any of that when I was a kid and I told myself even before we had our two boys that I would never raise my own like I was raised. I love taking them fishing and hunting,ESPECIALLY when I get skunked. So, hats off to all you dads that don't care to take a little time out for the kids! They will never forget it ,trust me!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> mtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Quality time with the family an relaxing, thats what fishing is all about.
> ...




Same here Kentuckybassman!  

Not happening with my kids for sure!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 16, 2008)

I love that enthusiasm the litle ones get just to hear they are going on the boat. My two year old loves it. The outboard motor he can do without, but he loves it nonetheless. Those walmart kiddie life vests are great too, I love the handle on their back to grab them with!


----------

